# Περιστέρια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Απομάκρυνση περιστεριών

## falkonis

Γνωρίζει κανένας κάποιον ασφαλή τρόπο χωρίς να βλάπτει τα περιστερια για την αομακρυνσή τους από το μπαλκόνι;
Ξέκαζα χλωρίνη στο κάγκελο και δεν ερχόταν κανένα, τωρα ποια δεν πιανει το κόλπο

----------


## Soulaki

Υπάρχουν στο εμπόριο, κατι σαν καρφακια, πλαστικά, κολλημένα σε Επισης πλαστικό ορθογώνιο, κομμάτι......που το στερεωνεις, σε κάγκελα, και ώπου θες.
Αυτο δεν τα βολεύει να κάθονται, χωρις να τα πληγώνει, βεβαια, γιατι το εχω δει, και σε μεταλλικό, και φοβάμαι, οτι θα τσιμπιουνται, τα καημένα.
Δεν ξέρω πως τα ζητάς, ούτε που τα πουλάνε, ίσως σε χρωματοπωλείο.....

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Πρόσφατα είδα μια πλαστική κουκουβάγια με λαιμό με ελατήριο που κουνιέται από τον αέρα γύρω γύρω. Δεν πλησιάζει τίποτα. Δυστυχώς δεν ξέρω που το βρήκε αυτός που το είδα.

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Το βρήκα. Γράψε ομοίωμα κουκουβαγιας απώθησης πτηνών και θα το βρείτε.

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## falkonis

Ευχαριστώ πολύ 
Την κουκουβαγια την βρήκα στο ποσό των 39,00 ευρω και θα πάω να την πάρω σήμερα. Θα ενημερώσω για την αποτελεσματικότητα

----------


## Efthimis98

Πρόσεξε όμως μην τρομάζει και τα δικά σου πουλάκια η κουκουβάγια.

----------


## MacGyver

Δοκιμασμένος και επιτυχής ειναι ο παρακάτω τρόπος: στερεωνεις μια πετονια διάφανη κατά μήκος της κουπαστης σε υψος περίπου 5 εκατοστά και τεντομενη. Δεν μπορουν να την δουν και όταν πάνε να καθίσουν τρομάζουν και φεύγουν. Μετά απο λίγες μερες μπορείς να την αφαιρέσεις, θα εχουν βρει αλλο μπαλκόνι  :Happy:

----------


## falkonis

> Δοκιμασμένος και επιτυχής ειναι ο παρακάτω τρόπος: στερεωνεις μια πετονια διάφανη κατά μήκος της κουπαστης σε υψος περίπου 5 εκατοστά και τεντομενη. Δεν μπορουν να την δουν και όταν πάνε να καθίσουν τρομάζουν και φεύγουν. Μετά απο λίγες μερες μπορείς να την αφαιρέσεις, θα εχουν βρει αλλο μπαλκόνι


Το έχω κάνει, μετά από καιρό το έμαθαν και δεν τα ενοχλούσε

----------


## falkonis

ΑΠΑΤΗ Η ΚΟΥΚΟΥΒΑΓΙΑ
1. Δεν λαμπιρίζουν τα μάτια της όπως γράφει στις προδιαγραφές
2. Δεν φοσφοριζουν τα φτερά της όπως γράφει στις προδιαγραφές
3. Το κεφάλι είναι όπως ήταν παλιά στα αυτοκίνητα τα μπιμπελό σκυλάκια

Είναι ένα φτηνό πλαστικό ομοίωμα το οποίο σας πληροφορώ ότι όχι μόνο δεν τρομάζει τα περιστέρια αλλά το κουτσούλισαν κι από πάνω

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Κρίμα. Αυτή που έχει ο γνωστός μου γυρίζει γύρω γύρω το κεφάλι. Μέχρι και εγώ σκιαχτηκα. Και την παίρνει και σε σκάφος και δεν πλησιάζουν και οι γλάροι 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## MacGyver

> Δοκιμασμένος και επιτυχής ειναι ο παρακάτω τρόπος: στερεωνεις μια πετονια διάφανη κατά μήκος της κουπαστης σε υψος περίπου 5 εκατοστά και τεντομενη. Δεν μπορουν να την δουν και όταν πάνε να καθίσουν τρομάζουν και φεύγουν. Μετά απο λίγες μερες μπορείς να την αφαιρέσεις, θα εχουν βρει αλλο μπαλκόνι


Τώρα που φτιάξαμε το laptop επισυνάπτω και φωτογραφίες...

----------

